# where do you keep your range finder



## shark5446 (Aug 20, 2006)

I keep mine hanging off of my bino harness on a retractable sling. Seems to stay out of the way there best for me.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

I use a release pouch. Same system I use when hunting 
~ Mike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

I clip it to the side of my bino harness. Its teathered by a retractabke teather so i can just drop it if needed, also so i don't lose it.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Back pocket.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

Tried a retractor myself, and PERSONALLY didn't like it. 

I just do a "keep it simple stupid" kind of lanyard.

It's just a paracord lanyard (with swivel, that was important) and it adjusts with one of those plastic spring thingies.

So I put on my Bino harness, then Range Finder then cinch up range finder so it's out of the way of binos. Usually JUST enough slack to bring it up to my eye quicker than any method out there, unless you duct tape it to your face, I guess.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

At home during 3D shoots. In my back pack when hunting.


----------



## wolf2022 (Jan 6, 2014)

Always in my release pouch, same thing for hunting.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah tried the hanging up front thing too, but using another release pouch instead. Simple and it's right there next to my quiver. Also just put it in a side pocket of my 3D seat when using it.


----------



## lamby66 (Jun 10, 2015)

I used the retractor this weekend and it's not as convenient as wearing my bino harness, that is for sure. But it was nice not having the hot harness on my chest all day.

I might look for a 2nd rangefinder harness or like some of you, a 2nd release bag.

Thanks for the responses guys. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitterflinger (May 18, 2016)

In the case it came with and on my belt. I pull it out to use it every time and don’t keep it on any kind of lanyard. I have also kept it in a quiver pocket.
One of our shooters has a retracting case/holder that is an armband. He’s right handed and wears it on his left upper arm. Looks interesting and he likes it. I had not seen one like that and have no idea where it came from. Good luck.


----------



## ShastaRN (Apr 23, 2017)

Off my Bino Harness


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Hooked to side of bino harness with a retractable teather so i don't lose it.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandman99 (Apr 7, 2019)

I keep mine in my front pocket.


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Sep 11, 2009)

3d course, finder is back pocket, binos across chest.


----------



## dskav (Feb 20, 2018)

can't beat the badlands bino d-mag IMO. built in range finder compartment below the binos


----------



## MSGLITT (Oct 23, 2017)

I love the crooked horn outfitter products works well for me.


----------



## jonhays70 (Nov 29, 2013)

I keep mine attached to my field quiver.


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

Around my neck. Just above the binos, (when I where binos) Same as hunting... I can hold the bow with my left hand...range, drop the range finder, and click click in the the loop, Very little wasted time and movement. The trick is mounting high enough so u dont bump binos and low enough so you have enough lanyard to comfortable reach your eye


----------



## Dino757 (Jul 2, 2016)

Pouch it came with on my belt.


----------



## chasingCObulls (Mar 10, 2018)

I use the push alpha pack for 3D and it freakin rocks. Holds everything and out of my way. I use a rick young side sling for binos.


----------



## sdfuller (Jan 28, 2017)

I use a HSGI handcuff pouch. No cover on top but easy in & out and never falls out.


----------



## Lenny308 (Dec 6, 2019)

I keep mine in a pouch on my belt. Usually around on my back so it’s out of the way.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Two Camera pouchs, one on each hip quiver belt. Switch it back and forth between my two hip quivers. If I dont take range finder I have extra space for storage. CHEERS!


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

I just tied it to one of the straps of my bino harness. It's close at hand and stays out of the way when shooting.


----------



## Aliveandfree (Mar 28, 2019)

homemade paracord strap across my body and over my shoulder and it works great.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

For my bino's I have used a crooked horn bino harness and I also have the Badlands bino harness case but in the end I bought a paracord strap that I put my left arm through and around my neck. When shooting 3-D I can just drop it and it falls to my left side hip out of the way. I still use the bino harnesses for hunting though. As far as my range finder is concerned I have the Crooked Horn pouch that I believe connects to the bino harness, to clumsy for me. I have 2 different retractable devices also, again not for me. I finally ended up with a cheap Bushnell rangefinder pouch with a magnetic catch and a carabiner that I attach to my belt loop. Works great and it is out of my way when clipped to my front right belt loop.


----------



## ILOutdoorsman (Dec 21, 2019)

I wear mine on my belt with the holder it came with, but may make a lanyard style out of paracord with as swivel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

In the bottom drawer of my archery tool box. I shoot senior (over 65 years old) I have no restrictions on my bow, lenses, stabs, etc. but can not use a rangefinder without going to Known 40. You would think at that age they would let us shoot with a rangefinder LOL


----------



## jkcpr (Jul 23, 2019)

I was always losing my range finder. Then I got range finding binoculars, problem solved for me.


----------



## USmcBowman (Sep 27, 2011)

In the original case on my quiver belt on the range. I keep it the front pocket of my Alaskan Guide bino harness when hunting.


----------



## Alanlib (Sep 1, 2011)

In my golf bag usually....yet to bring it out shooting it does however have a case with belt loops I have carried it on my hip while playing golf dunno why it would not work shooting...


----------



## justfishin (Mar 2, 2020)

I keep it attached to my badlands bino case.


----------



## Hoag30o6 (Aug 29, 2017)

bino harness has an extra pouch


----------



## db102550 (Sep 20, 2011)

LOL. at home.. Nothing but IBO up here in the frozen north country..


----------



## BoomerSooner91 (Mar 24, 2020)

Great tips. Thanks all


----------



## Codycastello (Mar 28, 2020)

Mine clips on side of my bino pack. Works great there


----------



## jp93308 (Apr 26, 2020)

strap it around your neck


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

between my ears, behind my eyes,....


----------



## turtleman65 (May 27, 2020)

I have a coil that is made by blackhawk for a pistol that I attached to my rangefinder. I just keep it in my pocket.


----------



## eholguin13 (Nov 3, 2006)

I just picked up a Elevation Rectrix release pouch best thing I have purchased. Has a pocket in front just for the rangefinder.


----------

